# Wolverhampton in the 70's



## Addy (Jul 29, 2015)

Interesting video of the development of the Mander center and various High Rise dwellings.

http://player.bfi.org.uk/film/watch-wolverhampton-into-the-seventies-1970/#.VbfaWtOJjH1.facebook


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 1, 2015)

Chervil rise and the the other Heath Town buildings highlighted in the film are due to be demolished shortly.

Interesting vid, cheers

edit: and the Blakenhall flats went a few years ago


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 1, 2015)

those Victorian arcades looked lovely


----------



## Ianwilson68 (Dec 15, 2015)

Who said the heath town flats are to be knocked down?


----------



## mr steev (Dec 23, 2015)

Ianwilson68 said:


> Who said the heath town flats are to be knocked down?



It's been talked about for a bit. Part of a big redevelopment of Heath Town

Multi-million pound revamp for Wolverhampton's Heath Town moves step closer « Express & Star


----------

